# Trail Camera Bucks!



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Some nice shooters, getting Excited!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed!!! Thanks for sharing...apples sure have worked for me in the past too...thats why I planted some apple trees in the woods....like I need more trees...


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Sure hope one walks by during the season. Anyone one of those would be a buck of a life time.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

gets me excited and i'm not even hunting that property! all i can get on my camera are doe's. but that's a good sign for when the rut starts for me at least. all the woods i have are small and there are always doe's but when rut kicks in i finally start seeing the bucks. hopefully you can put an arrow in one of those early season, can't wait to see the pics of a dead one!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Great pictures, hopefully you get a shot at one of them!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Heres another nice 10, a wacky one, and smaller 8 point.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

got the camera back out in a new location. hopefully gonna get some new bucks in the area!


----------

